
Show HN: Send Firefox in your Sidebar - ariestiyansyah
https://github.com/ariestiyansyah/send-firefox-extension
======
ChrisGranger
One could simply bookmark
[https://send.firefox.com/](https://send.firefox.com/) and tick the box to
"Load this bookmark in the sidebar" in the Library...

